# [OOC] [Dark Sun]  Marauders of the Dune Sea



## Moon_Goddess (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm starting a new Play by Post Dark Sun game.

I'll be running Marauders of the Dune Sea with some changes and added fluff, if you've previously read or played the adventure your still welcome to play I simply ask that you don't use out of character knowledge.


The game begins in Tyr just weeks after the fall of Kalak, characters may or may not know each other at the start of the game that's up to you.


Rules stuff
2nd Level
Race Selection as per Dark Sun Campaign Setting, though I'd prefer to keep it traditional
No Divine Classes
Using Backgrounds and Themes
Using Inherent Bonuses (DMG 2 p138)
    As such you will have a +1 enhancement bonus to Attack and Damage and do an extra 1d6 damage on a crit.
Ability Scores by Method 2 (PHB p17) 22 points.
Characters start with 100 ceramic bits (gp)


I will be using the optional rules for Reckless Breakage, and Metal Armor and Overheating


I'm gonna be looking for 6 players, I'll keep Submissions open until Friday and pick 6, and choose alternates from the rest.


Anyone have questions?


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 16, 2010)

[sblock=Ya'tta]

[sblock=sheet]

Ya'tta Level 2
Thri-Kreen Shaman
Theme: Elemental Priest
Background: Last of the Clutch

*ABILITY SCORES*
Str 11, Con 12, Dex 13, Int 16, Wis 18, Cha 8

*COMBAT & DEFENSES*
AC: 16; Fort: 13; Reflex: 14; Will: 16
HP: 29; Bloodied: 14; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 8
Initiative: +2; Speed: 7

*TRAINED SKILLS*
Heal +11, Insight +13, Nature +13, Perception +14 


*FEATS*
1. Ritual Caster
2. Shared Healing Spirit
3. Stalker Spirit Adept

*RACIAL FEATURES*
Languages: Common, Thri-Kreen
Skill Bonuses: +2 Athletics, +2 Nature
Torpor:  Enter aware Torpor state for 4 hours instead of sleep
Multiple Arms:  Draw or sheath a weapon as a free action 1/turn
Natural Jumper:  You are always considered to have a running start while jumping
Thri-Kreen Claws: Gain the Thri-Kreen claws power.

*POWERS*
Spirit Fangs, Stalkers Strike, Voice of Battle, Call Spirit Companion, Far Hearing
Healing Spirit, Speak with Spirits, Twin Panthers, Spirit of Athas, Thri-Kreen Claws
Spirit of Consuming Terror, Spirit of Life



*EQUIPMENT*
Totem, Leather Armor, Adventurer's Kit, Filter Mask, Distillation Kit, Fire Kit

[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]

Ka'cha sat quietly against the ruined wall.  He shook his head as the rain fell.  It rarely seemed to fall anymore.  Nothing nourished the world.  No healing, no life.  Pain and death were all that seemed obvious.  He closed his eyes and entered torpor.  He felt his mind wonder down the trail it had drifted so many times before.  The fires, the screams of death.  His Clutch heard the screams when they began.  He could remember the debate on what they should do, ultimately they made the wrong decision.  

They ran into the night, toward the fires.  Defilers, not very many, yet more than enough.  The Clutch didn't slow, but ran straight into the group.  Ka'cha could feel the emotion, feel the sensations of combat.  He felt the blow land across his back.  He could see the darkness close on him.  He could feel himself fall into the well.  

His eyes opened from the torpor.  He shook his head, If he had been stronger, if he had been quicker, more attuned...

[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Nov 16, 2010)

I like me some Dark Sun.  

[sblock=Darus, Mul Gladiator Psion]
*DARUS* Level 2
Mul Psion
Discipline Focus: Telekinesis Focus
Theme: Gladiator
Background: Tyr - Freed Slave (Endurance as Class Skill)

*ABILITY SCORES*
Str 10, Con 16, Dex 10, Int 17, Wis 16, Cha 8

*COMBAT & DEFENSES*
AC: 14; Fort: 14; Reflex: 14; Will: 16
HP: 32; Bloodied: 16; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 8
Initiative: +1; Speed: 6

*TRAINED SKILLS*
Arcana +9, Dungeoneering +9, Endurance +11, Perception +9 

*UNTRAINED SKILLS*
Acrobatics +1, Athletics +1, Bluff +0, Diplomacy +0, Heal +4, History +4, Insight +4, Intimidate +0, Nature +4, Religion +4, Stealth +1, Streetwise +2, Thievery +1

*FEATS*
1. Brutish Disruption: Push target 5 squares when using _disrupting shove_.
Ritual Caster (from Psion)
2. Controlling Advantage: Add 1 square to forced movement against a target granting combat advantage.

*RACIAL FEATURES*
Languages: Common, Dwarven
Skill Bonuses: +2 Endurance, +2 Streetwise
Born Of Two Races: Can take feats that have Dwarf as a prerequisite as well as Mul.
Mul Vitality: +1 healing surge
Tireless: Need 6 hours of sleep in a 72-hour period to gain benefits of extended rest.

*POWERS*
Mul feature: Incredible Toughness
Gladiator feature: Disrupting Shove
Wild Talent: Mental Tools
Psion at-will 1: Force Punch
Psion at-will 1: Kinetic Trawl
Psion daily 1: Living Missile
Psion utility 2: Telekinetic Lift

*EQUIPMENT*
4cp, Adventurer's Kit, Cloth Armor, Morningstar, 4 Survival Days

*RITUALS*
Unseen Servant

*VIGNETTE*
_They don't understand.  None of them do.  How can they?_

Darus looked up at the crowd, in full throat, surged in Tyr's arena, waiting for the inevitable death, soon to come, for either Darus or the other mul he was paired against.  Darus looked across at his foe, a gladiator with whom Darus had shared many an ale over the years they'd both been slaves to Templar Tenos.  Darus could tell that Arin, his opponent tonight, was ready to fall.  It wouldn't take much; Darus had a significant advantage most gladiators didn't - he had something of a mastery of psionics and the ability to move objects and people with just the power of thought.  Arin had feeble psionic talent and was no match to Darus' telekinetic powers.  Though Darus was loathe to use his powers in such competitions, tonight's battle was different.  Tonight, Darus could earn his freedom.

_I should end this now.  I should put Arin out of his misery.  Or at least... make them THINK I have._

Picking up the obsidian alhulak he'd been given, Darus advanced, watching Arin closely.  The other mul was bloodied, but steady, as one might expect from the doughty half-breed.  Arin, equipped with a bent gythka, weary, took one or two steps across the crimson-streaked sand.  Darus held out his empty hand, concentrating.  Arin seemed steadier, walking with less effort.  He seemed something more of a worthy opponent.  Arin himself seemed surprised by this, almost relieved.

Two two combatants closed to within speaking distance.  Darus wielded his alhulak in a guarded position, while Arin was less certain, holding his gythka in weary hands.  

"Arin," Darus whispered.  "This can end well for the both of us.  Listen to me."

The other mul gladiator sneered.  "I don't know what you're doing... or why... but I'll not die without a fight."
"This is all a game, Arin," Darus replied.  "You know this as well as I do.  With King Kalak gone, all they want now is a show.  We can give them a show."

"As long as you win, of course," Arin replied.  "I know well what the stakes are for you, Darus.  You will be free.  And where will I be?  Dead, atop some pile somewhere.  Can you live with that on your conscience?"

_He's right, of course.  Our stakes are different.  If I win, I am free, but poor Arin will be put out of his misery.  If Arin wins... we are both returned to our stables.  Templar Tenos keeps us.  Enslaved._

Darus took a swipe at Arin, a strike that was intentionally overzealous and easy for Arin to parry.

"You have those powers," Arin said.  "Use them.  Finish me off.  You are already using them to keep me upright.  Just finish this."

Arin lunged forward, spurred on by Darus' telekinetic control.  The gladiator swung his gythka, clanging off Darus' lizardscale epaulet.

"This must end well for both of us," Darus said.  "I cannot have my freedom by your death."

"It is the only way, Darus.  Finish me off.  I am done.  Finish me off and have your freedom.  Live the rest of your life for me and the others too weak or cowardly to fight for their freedom."

These words stirred something deep within the telekinetic mul gladiator.  Darus had known for a long time that the life of a gladiator was not his destiny.  Darus knew that he would one day escape this life and earn his freedom.  He had hoped, like many of his fellow slaves in the gladiator pit, that King Kalak's demise would ultimately free all slaves.  It turned out, however, that the templars were reticent about giving up the source of their income.  The arena was still a lucrative enterprise.  Fighting slaves brought in money.  A few gladiators would be allowed to earn their freedom, but only at the cost of other gladiators' lives.  This was a bargain, however, that was hard to resist.  Darus had defeated and slain seven other gladiators since the grand proclamation had been made.  An eighth would free Darus.  Arin was different, though.  He was a fellow mul and had been Darus' friend.  Now, Arin was offering to sacrifice himself to free Darus.

"I will not kill you," Darus said, striking at Arin, but missing by inches.  At the same time, Darus used his telekinesis to toss his opponent to the sands, making it seem like the work of Darus' alhulak.

Arin laid there for a second.  "You must.  It is the only way."

Darus stood over the fallen gladiator.  _Was Arin right?  Was this the only way?  Another death?_

"Tenos will have his blood.  But not enough to kill you, Arin."  Darus drove his alhulak into Arin's flesh, penetrating the mul's torso.  Crimson streams shot forth, creating streams to feed the dark red sands.  Darus had been careful, however, to avoid piercing delicate organs.  He'd used his telekinetic power to control the wound path.  Darus had done what he could.

Arin breathed out, spitting blood into the air.  He coughed once, twice.  Then passed out.

The crowd cheered in full throat.  They had their blood.  Darus reluctantly raised his bloody alhulak into the air, signifying that he acknowledged his victory.

"You will not die," Darus said to the fallen mul.  "I will live.  For you.  For the others that have fallen in this place.  I will see it done.  I will see you freed as well.  This, I swear to you.  I swear to all of you.  This is but a beginning."
[/sblock]

Attached is a PDF output from the new online character builder.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 16, 2010)

Very interested! Are essential classes allowed? Likely playing a mul slayer / gladiator, if possible.


----------



## Bluenose (Nov 16, 2010)

I'd be interested. A half-elf Rogue, dune trader theme, investigating all these fascinating opportunities that are coming up now Kalak is gone.

Edit: And now I've had time, here's the character concept:

Kasha of Uxkhal is a short half-elven woman who peers at you from under her brad-rimmed hat with a cocky grin on her face. She wears practical clothing, slightly worn from her travel through the desert. She can recognise when a Templar wants a bribe, a merchant likes to be flattered, and a bandit needs a dagger in the back. And she has the skills to do all those things.

"Mother always said it was best to avoid getting entangled with the Sorceror-Kings. If you had something they wanted, they'd come and take it, and you'd smile, and be very pleased with whatever they gave you in exchange. Sorceror-kings were like the desert, eternal and unchangeable.
"Of course, mother got herself pregnant by some houseless elf wanderer. Not everything she says is wise. Certainly Kalak turned out to be changeable. And while the rest of the house thinks that the situation in Tyr is likely to be seriously chaotic, there's also a feeling that there can be profit in chaos. And when you look around for someone expendable, a half-elf who hasn't mother is currently trying to get people to forget her last disastrous venture is quite suitable. So can you guess who ended up wandering into Tyr, trying to find out what's really going on and how we can profit from it?"

Edit 2: Now with added pdf taken from the CB. Although 6MB seems pretty big.


----------



## Nickriel (Nov 16, 2010)

Belros Trickfoot was a halfling living in the forest ridge until he was savagely kidnapped by elven raiders a couple years ago. He was brought to Tyr and sold into slavery. Along the way, he learned what a savage place the rest of the world was, heard stories about how it got to be that way, and gained a righteous anger about the state of the world in general. He was recently freed along with the other slaves of Tyr and will dedicate his life to trying to protect what is left of nature and restore it if he can. He has become a warden with the primal guardian theme.

Stats (used the new online character builder, so there may be bugs):
STR 18
Con 16
Dex 12
Int 10
Wis 11
Cha 8

AC 16
Fort 16
Ref 12
Will 12
HP 40
Surge 10/12

Racial Features
Bold
Second Chance
Nimble Reaction
Acrobatics +2 Theivery +2

Class Features
Font of Life
Earthstrength - Guardian Might Option
Nature's Wrath

Feats
Rigged Chance
Indomitable Halfling

Equipment
Alhulak
Leather Armor
Adventurer's Kit
Desert Clothing
Dagger
Gold - 29

Languages - Common and Elven (from Freed Slave background)



Melee Attack - Alhulak Attack 8 (+1 w/ Enhancement from Inherent Bonus) DMG 1d8+4 (+1)

Major Skills - Athletics 10, Dungeoneering 6, Endurance 9, and Nature 6
Powers - Mark of Thunder
Second Chance
Warden's Fury
Warden's Grasp
Strength of Stone
Earth Shield Strike
Earth Spikes
Form of the Walking Conflagration
Walking Conflagration Strike
Sandstep

Wild Power - Object Projection


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Nov 16, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> Very interested! Are essential classes allowed? Likely playing a mul slayer / gladiator, if possible.






Yes, Essentials are allowed as long as they arn't Divine.   I've looked over the Slayer and don't have any problems with it.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 16, 2010)

Hmm...I really love Dark Sun, and I want to get some use out of this book, so...

I'll have to wait until I'm home to get specific...but perhaps a monk of some stripe.

One question I have: What are your feelings on a 'warforged' character? My thought is that he'd be an ancient 'machine' that had recently been awakened with no memories save its own skills. 

Bear in mind that my submission in no way depends on that race...I realize it's an unconventional one. I can just as happily be an elf or human or somesuch.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Nov 16, 2010)

What if I say I won't completely rule out a Warforged, but if I have 2 players to pick between and one is an Ebberon race and one is a Dark Sun race I'll probably pick the Dark Sun one, (though a good story will count too)


----------



## Insight (Nov 16, 2010)

The online character builder is working.  I created my Mul Psion using it and you can see the output in the attached PDF above.

NOTE: It is NOT adding the Inherent bonuses and I haven't yet found a way to add them.


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 16, 2010)

Aisop, Eladrin Bard

[sblock=character]*Aisop, level 2
Eladrin, Bard*
Bardic Virtue: Virtue of Cunning
Multiclass Versatility
Skill Versatility
Song of Rest (cha to short rest healing surges)
*Background:* Wetern Hinterlands - Outcast (+2 to Nature)

*FINAL ABILITY SCORES*
Str 10, Con 13, Dex 12, Int 16, Wis 11, Cha 18.

*STARTING ABILITY SCORES*
Str 10, Con 13, Dex 12, Int 14, Wis 11, Cha 16.


*AC:* 17 *Fort:* 12 *Reflex:* 15 *Will:* 17
*HP:* 30 *Surges:* 8 *Surge Value:* 7

*TRAINED SKILLS*
Arcana +11, Bluff +10, History +11, Insight +6, Streetwise +10, Thievery +6

*UNTRAINED SKILLS*
Acrobatics +5, Athletics +4, Diplomacy +9, Dungeoneering +5, Endurance +5, Heal +5, Intimidate +9, Nature +7, Perception +5, Religion +8, Stealth +5

*FEATS*
Bard 1: Ritual Caster
Level 1: Bard of All Trades (+3 to untrained skills)
Level 2: Improved Majestic Word (Cha temp hp to majestic word target)

*POWERS*
Misdirected Mark (bard 1)
Ranged 10, +6 vs. Reflex, 1d8+5, marked by ally within 5 squares of you TENT.
Viscous Mockery (bard 1)
Ranged 10, +6 vs. Will, 1d6+5, target is -2 to attack rolls TENT
Know Direction (wild talent)
Find north.  +2 to perception and nature checks to navigate.
Arcane Defiling (special)
Reroll arcane daily attack roll, damage allies.

Blunder (bard 1)
Ranged 5, +6 vs. Will, 1d6+5, slide 2 square, one adjacent ally makes MBA with +4 to attack.
Fey Step (eladrin)
Move action, teleport 5 squares.
Psychic Surge (wilder)
Ranged 10, +6 vs. Reflex, 1d8+5, TENT your attacks against target crit on 18-20.
Majestic Word (bard feature)
Ally within 5 spends healing surge +4, slide 1 square, gain 4 temp hp.  2/encounter.
Words of Friendship (bard feature)
+5 to next diplomacy check.

Stirring Shout (bard1)
Ranged 10, +6 vs. Will, 2d6+5, allies who hit target heal 4 hp till end of encounter.
Song of Courage (bard utility 2)
Close burst 5, allies in zone +1 to attack.  Sustain minor.

*ITEMS*
Hide Armor
Dagger
Wand
Ritual Book
Adventurer's Kit

*RITUALS*
Glib Limerick
Traveler's Chant[/sblock]

[sblock=background]I've never quite understood why they made me leave my homeland.  What use is there to all this knowledge if we never use it?  Enforced ignorance is a path to irrelevance, stagnation and cultural death.  Oh, there are risks in the arcane, to be sure, but far better to teach the correct path to power than to pretend it doesn't exist and leave all like me to fumble their own way through the darkness.  The magic was never even that important, merely something I dabbled in from time to time.  Hardly dangerous at all.

Of course, they didn't see it quite like I did, not that I was given much chance to explain my position.  It is quite difficult to speak one's piece when all around you, your friends, family and kin bay for your blood, and so I set forth into this world.  The deserts are brutal, more blighted even than my own home, but they can also be possessed of a harsh beauty and wonder in their own way.

My first encounter upon my journey was a brush with the elves, those barbarian cousins of my own people.  Similar in so many ways, but strangely alien in others.  They have been sharped by the world until they cut all who come near.  This band of nomads was filled with a deep distrust, ingrained deception and a borderline lethal sense of humor.  I fit right in.  It took some time for them to accept my presence in any way, but I traveled with them regardless.  From them I took everything I could, stealing in my own way.  When I eventually went my own way, I took with me every tale, story and scrap of knowledge that I could glean.

Since then, I have wandered the world for many more years.  Trading stories and knowledge to make my way, and aquiring more and more in turn.  I am still blessed or cursed with an endless curiosity, but luckily there are always those who are seeking what I know, or can learn.[/sblock]


----------



## Nickriel (Nov 17, 2010)

I've made up a sample character sheet in the new character creator, but can't seem to export it into pdf form.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Nov 17, 2010)

Yeah it doesn't support export to pdf you have to have a pdf printer


----------



## rb780nm (Nov 17, 2010)

[sblock= Character sheet]Eben, Mul Swordmage Lvl2
Unaligned
Speaks Common, Dwarven

Init: 1
Speed: 6

AC: 20
Fort: 14
Reflex: 15
Will: 14

MBA +5, 1d8+1 (Longsword)
RBA +1, 1d4 

HP: 42
Bloodies 21
Surge: 10
12/12

Str: 12
Con: 16
Dex: 10
Int: 18
Wis: 11
Cha: 8

Athletics+2, Endurance+13, Acrobatics+1, Stealth+1, Theivery+1, Arcana +10, History+10, Religion +5, Dungeoneering +1, Heal+1, Insight+1, Nature +1, Perception +3, Bluff +0, Diplomacy +0, Intimidate +5, Streetwise +2

Features:
Born of Two Races: Dwarf
Mul Vitality
Tireless
Swordbond
Aegis of Shielding
Swordmage Warding

Feats: Toughness, Humanities Heir (Perception, will)


Equiptment:

Main hand: Longsword
Body: Leather Armor

Other:  Adventurer's kit, Climber's kit
10 additional survival days

Encumberance: 63/120

38 ceramic pieces.


Powers:

At Will: MBA, RBA, Aegis of shielding, Lightning Lure, Booming Blade, Thoguht Projection, Arcane Defiling, 
Encounter: Excise from Sight, Incredible Toughness, Sword of Sigils, Vieled Arcana
Daily: Frost Backlash

[/sblock]

Above superceeds attached pdf at this time






macs have one built in . 

Eben (temporary name) is a Mul swordmage with the veiled alliance. He grew up as a slave in the pits, but somehow taught himself to read and write. His intelligence brought him to the notice of a VA agent who had infilrated his master's organization. The VA arranged for him to be bought by a sympathetic noble, who taught him to use his brains rather than his brawn in combat. The VA secretly taught him the arcane side of his skill set, with an emphasis on using magic subtly and safely.


Rolling for wild tool - thought projection - ignore the one mentioned in my character sheet.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 17, 2010)

*Garok*

Slave, Gladiator, Soldier. Garok was all of this, if not in that  order... time to try something new... and free Tyr looks like the perfect  opportunity for a strong fighter like him.

[sblock=Background]
Garok was born in the slave pens, never knowing his parents or if he was force-breed or not. Growing strong tough and angry, he was chosen to serve in the slave battalion of the Tyr city state. Time went well. He got better food and sometimes, after more dangerous missions, sometimes female companien-ship.

This changed as Sardon became the leader of his unit. A sarcastic former templar, he was only interested in following his orders to the letter, more likely to kill his soldiers than bothering his superiors with a tactical question.

It ended with Sardon getting killed and Garok transferred to the arena as a death sentence. But he proved tough. Tough enough to survive against the odds battles until one day Kalak was slain and the slaves were freed.

Neither being an entertainer nor merchant, Garok knows the only thing he is good at...

[/sblock]

[sblock=Garok, Mul Gladiator Slayer]
*Garok* Level 2
Mul Fighter (Slayer)
Theme: Gladiator
Background: Occupation - Military (Athletics +2)

*ABILITY SCORES*
Str 18, Con 14, Dex 16, Int 8, Wis 12, Cha 10

*COMBAT & DEFENSES*
AC: 18; Fort: 17; Reflex: 14; Will: 12
HP: 35; Bloodied: 17; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 8
Initiative: +4; Speed: 5

*TRAINED SKILLS*
Athletics +12, Endurance +10, Intimidate +6

*UNTRAINED SKILLS*
Acrobatics +4, Arcana +0, Bluff +1, Diplomacy +1, Dungeoneering +2, Heal +2, History +0, Insight +2, Nature +2, Perception+2, Religion +0, Stealth +4, Streetwise +3, Thievery +4

*FEATS*
1. Dwarven Weapon Training
2. Spear Expertise

*RACIAL FEATURES*
Languages: Common, Dwarven
Skill Bonuses: +2 Endurance, +2 Streetwise
Born Of Two Races: Can take feats that have Dwarf as a prerequisite as well as Mul.
Mul Vitality: +1 healing surge
Tireless: Need 6 hours of sleep in a 72-hour period to gain benefits of extended rest.

*POWERS*
Mul feature: Incredible Toughness
Gladiator feature: Disrupting Shove
Wild Talent: Far Hearing
Fighter Feature: Power Strike
Slayer Fighter Stance: Battle Wrath
Slayer Fighter Stance: Berserker's Charge
Fighter utility 2: Passing Forward

[sblock=Powers]
1d20+9;2d6.minroll(2)+10

*At-Will Powers

*Far Hearing: minor, personal, Choose one square you can see that is within 10 squares of you. Until the end of your next turn, you can hear as if you occupied that square.

Battle Wrath: minor, personal, You assume the battle wrath stance. Until the stance ends, you gain a +2 power bonus to the damage rolls of basic attacks using a weapon.

Berserker's Charge: minor, personal, You assume the berserker's charge stance. Until the stance ends, you gain a +2 power bonus to your speed when charging and a +2 power bonus to the attack rolls of your charge attacks.
 
 Passing Forward: move, personal, You pick an adjacent enemy and move up to your speed. As long as you end this movement in a square adjacent to that enemy, your movement does not provoke opportunity attacks from that enemy.


*Encounter Powers*

Incredible Toughness: No action, personal, You end any ongoing damage or any dazed, slowed, stunned, or weakened condition currently affecting you.

Disrupting Shove: standard, r5, 1d20+9 vs AC - 4d6.minroll(2)+7 damage, and you push the target 2 squares. The target and each enemy adjacent to the target at the end of the push are slowed until the end of your next turn.
 
Power Strike: free, personal, after hitting an enemy, you can add 2d6 more damage.
[/sblock]

*EQUIPMENT*
Gouge (30), Adventurers kit (15), Wrist razors (1), Scale Armor (45), 9 cp

*RITUALS*
-
[/sblock]


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Nov 17, 2010)

Oh I wanted to add, I forgot to tell you all, don't pick wild talents

I'm going to roll for each of you a wild talent before the game starts  

You can roll yourself if it'll help make a backstory, just show me the invisible castle/enworld roll.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 17, 2010)

I will roll in this post.

Got far hearing ...  Missed my wish by 1


----------



## Insight (Nov 17, 2010)

In lieu of a boring backstory, I've added a _vignette_ to my submission.


----------



## Insight (Nov 17, 2010)

DarwinofMind said:


> Oh I wanted to add, I forgot to tell you all, don't pick wild talents
> 
> I'm going to roll for each of you a wild talent before the game starts
> 
> You can roll yourself if it'll help make a backstory, just show me the invisible castle/enworld roll.




You can roll for mine and I'll just change what I have now (unless you roll Sensory Eye - in which case, it's obviously FATE!)


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Nov 17, 2010)

Sorry Mental Tools...


----------



## Insight (Nov 17, 2010)

DarwinofMind said:


> Sorry Mental Tools...




Well, poo.  It's changed on my submission.


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 18, 2010)

Aisop, the Eladrin Bard.
A wandering teller of tales, a dabbler in the forbidden arcane arts, a liar, cheat, thief and all around good guy.

Watch this space for more information.

[sblock=background]I've never quite understood why they made me leave my homeland.  What use is there to all this knowledge if we never use it?  Enforced ignorance is a path to irrelevance, stagnation and cultural death.  Oh, there are risks in the arcane, to be sure, but far better to teach the correct path to power than to pretend it doesn't exist and leave all like me to fumble their own way through the darkness.  The magic was never even that important, merely something I dabbled in from time to time.  Hardly dangerous at all.

Of course, they didn't see it quite like I did, not that I was given much chance to explain my position.  It is quite difficult to speak one's piece when all around you, your friends, family and kin bay for your blood, and so I set forth into this world.  The deserts are brutal, more blighted even than my own home, but they can also be possessed of a harsh beauty and wonder in their own way.

My first encounter upon my journey was a brush with the elves, those barbarian cousins of my own people.  Similar in so many ways, but strangely alien in others.  They have been sharped by the world until they cut all who come near.  This band of nomads was filled with a deep distrust, ingrained deception and a borderline lethal sense of humor.  I fit right in.  It took some time for them to accept my presence in any way, but I traveled with them regardless.  From them I took everything I could, stealing in my own way.  When I eventually went my own way, I took with me every tale, story and scrap of knowledge that I could glean.

Since then, I have wandered the world for many more years.  Trading stories and knowledge to make my way, and aquiring more and more in turn.  I am still blessed or cursed with an endless curiosity, but luckily there are always those who are seeking what I know, or can learn.[/sblock]


Note: Aisop doesn't own a +1 wand and a +1 dagger, those are just there to make the math work, since inherent bonuses aren't available yet.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 18, 2010)

If you could roll for my Wild Talent now, I'd be much obliged. I'm torn between two concepts, and knowing that will help solidify which one makes more sense.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Nov 19, 2010)

Wild Talents for all who have posted:

OnlytheStrong Far Hearing
Bluenose Thought Projection
Nickriel Object Projection
Shayuri Know Direction


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 19, 2010)

[sblock=Ya'tta]

[sblock=sheet]

Ya'tta Level 2
Thri-Kreen Shaman
Theme: Elemental Priest
Background: Last of the Clutch

*ABILITY SCORES*
Str 11, Con 12, Dex 13, Int 16, Wis 18, Cha 8

*COMBAT & DEFENSES*
AC: 16; Fort: 13; Reflex: 14; Will: 16
HP: 29; Bloodied: 14; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 8
Initiative: +2; Speed: 7

*TRAINED SKILLS*
Heal +11, Insight +13, Nature +13, Perception +14 


*FEATS*
1. Ritual Caster
2. Shared Healing Spirit
3. Stalker Spirit Adept

*RACIAL FEATURES*
Languages: Common, Thri-Kreen
Skill Bonuses: +2 Athletics, +2 Nature
Torpor:  Enter aware Torpor state for 4 hours instead of sleep
Multiple Arms:  Draw or sheath a weapon as a free action 1/turn
Natural Jumper:  You are always considered to have a running start while jumping
Thri-Kreen Claws: Gain the Thri-Kreen claws power.

*POWERS*
Spirit Fangs, Stalkers Strike, Voice of Battle, Call Spirit Companion, Far Hearing
Healing Spirit, Speak with Spirits, Twin Panthers, Spirit of Athas, Thri-Kreen Claws
Spirit of Consuming Terror, Spirit of Life



*EQUIPMENT*
Totem, Leather Armor, Adventurer's Kit, Filter Mask, Distillation Kit, Fire Kit

[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]

Ka'cha sat quietly against the ruined wall.  He shook his head as the rain fell.  It rarely seemed to fall anymore.  Nothing nourished the world.  No healing, no life.  Pain and death were all that seemed obvious.  He closed his eyes and entered torpor.  He felt his mind wonder down the trail it had drifted so many times before.  The fires, the screams of death.  His Clutch heard the screams when they began.  He could remember the debate on what they should do, ultimately they made the wrong decision.  

They ran into the night, toward the fires.  Defilers, not very many, yet more than enough.  The Clutch didn't slow, but ran straight into the group.  Ka'cha could feel the emotion, feel the sensations of combat.  He felt the blow land across his back.  He could see the darkness close on him.  He could feel himself fall into the well.  

His eyes opened from the torpor.  He shook his head, If he had been stronger, if he had been quicker, more attuned...

[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Nickriel (Nov 19, 2010)

Here's what I came up with.

Belros Trickfoot was a halfling living in the forest ridge until he was savagely kidnapped by elven raiders a couple years ago. He was brought to Tyr and sold into slavery. Along the way, he learned what a savage place the rest of the world was, heard stories about how it got to be that way, and gained a righteous anger about the state of the world in general.  He was recently freed along with the other slaves of Tyr and will dedicate his life to trying to protect what is left of nature and restore it if he can. He has become a warden with the primal guardian theme.

Stats (used the new online character builder, so there may be bugs):
STR 18
Con 16
Dex 12
Int 10
Wis 11
Cha 8

AC 16
Fort 16
Ref 12
Will 12
HP 40
Surge 10/12

Racial Features
Bold
Second Chance
Nimble Reaction
Acrobatics +2 Theivery +2

Class Features
Font of Life
Earthstrength - Guardian Might Option
Nature's Wrath

Feats
Rigged Chance
Indomitable Halfling

Equipment
Alhulak
Leather Armor
Adventurer's Kit
Desert Clothing
Dagger
Gold - 29





Melee Attack - Alhulak Attack 8 (+1 w/ Enhancement from Inherent Bonus) DMG 1d8+4 (+1)

Major Skills - Athletics 10, Dungeoneering 6, Endurance 9, and Nature 6
Powers - Mark of Thunder
Second Chance
Warden's Fury
Warden's Grasp
Strength of Stone
Earth Shield Strike
Earth Spikes
Form of the Walking Conflagration
Walking Conflagration Strike
Sandstep

Wild Power - Psionic Spark


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 19, 2010)

It's a risk, but I like the story enough, and the weirdness enough, to take that risk. Raw mechanics are ready. Background will follow shortly.

Omega, level 2
Warforged, Warden
Guardian Might: Earthstrength
Background: Experimental Prototype (+2 to Athletics)

[sblock=Descripton]Omega is a broad, hulking, brutish-looking thing fashioned from roughly hewn slabs of obsidian bound together with some kind of tough, woody fiberous material that permits flexibility of joints, neck and midsection. Its head is a slighly asymetrical chevron shape, with only a pair of lights burning within the obsidian to show where its eyes are. It lacks other facial features entirely, though it has no trouble speaking, smelling or hearing.

Interspersed at various intervals around Omega's vaguely humanoid body are indentations and grooves carved carefully into the obsidian. The purpose of these ornamentations is as yet unknown.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 18, Con 18, Dex 12, Int 8, Wis 12, Cha 10.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 16, Con 16, Dex 12, Int 8, Wis 12, Cha 10.

AC: 20 Fort: 16 Reflex: 14 Will: 14
HP: 42 Surges: 13 Surge Value: 10

TRAINED SKILLS
Nature +7, Athletics +9, Endurance +9, Perception +7

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics -1, Arcana, Bluff +1, Diplomacy +1, Dungeoneering +2, Heal +2, History, Insight +2, Intimidate +3, Religion, Stealth -1, Streetwise +1, Thievery -1

FEATS
Level 1: Crippling Crush
Level 2: Weapon Expertise (Hammer)

POWERS
Wild Talent: Know Direction
Warden at-will 1: Thorn Strike
Warden at-will 1: Weight of Earth
Warden encounter 1: Roots of Stone
Theme - Wilder: Psychic Surge
Warden daily 1: Form of Mountain's Thunder
Warden utility 2: Eyes of the Hawk

ITEMS
Gold: 41gp
Hide Armor, Heavy Shield (Attached Warforged Component), Warhammer, Backpack (Embedded Warforged Component), 2 Belt Pouches[/sblock]


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Nov 20, 2010)

Recruiting is closed, 

I've decided that I just can't decide... I'm gonna rewrite the encounters for 8.   

Everyone who hasn't posted a full character writeup please do so today.   

I'll get the IC thread up hopefully tonight possibly in the morning though.


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 20, 2010)

Heh,

3 defenders
2 strikers
2 controllers
1 leader.

Hope you guys weren't expecting me to try and keep you alive or anything.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 20, 2010)

I spoke to DarwinofMind and asked if I could revamp to a Shaman.  He said it would be ok.  So at least you will have some help.


----------



## rb780nm (Nov 21, 2010)

I could take a multiclass feat to get an extra healing into the party, if the group thinks its worthwhile...


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 21, 2010)

We have two leaders and I took a daily power to allow me to let a party member use another surge.  I would imagine we r ok... But it's your decision.  I'm not about to argue healing lol


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 21, 2010)

Smee. I am a little confused. Was my sheet considered as a submission, or did I take too long getting the background done?

Please advise.


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 21, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> Smee. I am a little confused. Was my sheet considered as a submission, or did I take too long getting the background done?
> 
> Please advise.



I assumed you were in.  Darwin said 8, and my total of 3 defenders included 1 swordmage and 2 wardens.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Nov 21, 2010)

Yes your in,  but please go ahead and post your background.   I'm currently adjusting things for 8 players and writing the IC post, I'll have it up tonight.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 22, 2010)

Changed my guys name to Ya'tta.  Here's the sheet.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Nov 22, 2010)

ok, IC thread is up, [Dark Sun] Marauders of the Dune Sea - EN World: D&D / RPG News & Reviews

I believe everyone has a post on the first page, could you all please edit that post to have, Character Name, Stats or Character sheet, Description, and Background

That way I can find everything with a quick look.


----------



## rb780nm (Nov 22, 2010)

Cool. I'll probably give my character a once over tomorrow and put a finalized sheet into the thread.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 22, 2010)

DarwinofMind said:


> Yes your in,  but please go ahead and post your background.   I'm currently adjusting things for 8 players and writing the IC post, I'll have it up tonight.




My character is already in the last post of page 1.

Many DMs use this thread for this:

*Rogues Gallery*

but I'm good either way


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 6, 2011)

My apologies to all.  The holidays were rougher on me than I anticipated, and I sort of fell off the face of the Earth.  Unfortunately, I don't see that changing any time soon, and I will need to bow out of this game.  I see the game has slowed down, my apologies if it was me you were all waiting on.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 24, 2011)

I will change this game to in-active and delete my subscriptions. Please PM me when / if we continue.


----------

